# Brown Stuff on Amazon Swords



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, after a week of owning some amazon swords, I've noticed there was some brown stuff on the leaves of my amazon swords. It can be rubbed off and disappears when it is rubbed off, it doesnt float away or anything like that.

Is this a problem? How can I solve this?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

got a pic?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

for sure need a pic. Is it a newly planted tank.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Take a look at my post a few down from you. Probably the same scenario, does it rub off by hand?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Diatoms...they are a also called brown algae. Very common in newly planted tanks and it will eventually got away when your plants start to take off.


----------

